# Found baby pigeons in front of house. Need assistance



## Kane212 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok well I found two baby pigeons in my driveway. I have looked for a while to see if their parents were around but I haven't seen any sign of them. I also cant find the nest. I personally cant take care of them so I need to know if there's anyone that can take care of them. I live in Phoenix Arizona (USA) around 43rd and Cactus. I did find one lady but she lives too far away for me to be able to take them to her. (I don't have a car and cant find a ride) I need to know as soon as possible because I really don't have food for them and they've already been without their parents for quite a while.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Do you have them inside or are they still in your driveway?


----------



## Kane212 (Sep 2, 2014)

GimpieLover said:


> Do you have them inside or are they still in your driveway?


Yea, I have them inside.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Can you post a pic of the babies so we know how old they are? I know we have members in your area, hopefully they will pop in soon, if you are willing to care for them for a few days


----------



## Kane212 (Sep 2, 2014)

GimpieLover said:


> Can you post a pic of the babies so we know how old they are? I know we have members in your area, hopefully they will pop in soon, if you are willing to care for them for a few days


Sorry it took me so long here's a picture. Also like I said I don't have food for them and really can't afford to buy bird food.










EDIT: looks like the image isn't showing up. Here's the link to it.
http://imgur.com/NTX1zNw.jpg


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

without other members in your area chiming in I am not sure how to help you all the way in california. 
Try calling your wildlife center and ask their advice. They don't normally take in pigeons, but they might be able to tell you who will. 
Try posting on craigslist asking for seed donation from people. If anyone offers to take them though be very very careful as many people try to get their hands on pigeons for hunting dog training. 
You can usually get a large bag of seed for around $20 at feed stores. 
Call local vets offices and see if they know someone who can take them. There are several options to try and find someone who can care for them. 
If all your options are taxed and 20 is too much, you can't just let them starve to death so if that is the only option, please take them to be euthanized humanly.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Call East Valley Wildlife in Chandler. Even if they can't or won't take the babies, I'm sure they can refer you.

http://www.eastvalleywildlife.org/

[email protected] 480-814-9339 

Terry


----------

